# Help! Whites slider is "broken" (when using ALT)



## Ramel (Mar 20, 2015)

Using Whites + ALT will jump/flash (while I slide) between showing the picture (as if ALT is not pressed) and the "black showing dots" mode.

This started happening today. It worked fine before...


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Mar 20, 2015)

What is this keyboard shortcut expected to produce? I am using Win 7 but I am not aware of what is expected.


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 20, 2015)

Denis de Gannes said:


> What is this keyboard shortcut expected to produce? I am using Win 7 but I am not aware of what is expected.


Pressing Opt/Alt while manipulating any tonal slider shows areas of the image that are being clipped.
So, going with what the OP has highlighted the expected behaviour is that most of image goes black and only areas of the image that clip (to white in this case) are visible.
I don't use the shortcut that often but it is useful.

Tony Jay


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 20, 2015)

Ramel, welcome to Lightroom Forums!

I am not actually sure why Lightroom is behaving like this but sometimes just shutting down and relaunching might help.
Sometimes deleting the preferences folder solves the problem.
However lets see what some of the other Guru's come up with - there may actually be an even simpler solution.

Tony Jay


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 21, 2015)

Faulty keyboard?
Dirt or a staple under the [ALT] key?  Tried both [ALT] keys?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 21, 2015)

And does it only happen with the Whites slider? Have you tried other sliders? What happens?


----------



## Ramel (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies... but I'm still stuck... See video at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IK3rPB0jc7s&feature=youtu.be showing the problem.

It happens also for the blacks.. it happens also when using the 2nd ALT key... any other ideas?

I tried deleting the preferences file on the mac (from /Users/[user name]/Library/Preferences/com.adobe.Lightroom5.plist) but problem remains. I've uninstalled and re-installed and still the same...

HELP!!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 22, 2015)

You're running on battery... do you see the same when you're powered?  I'm wondering if it's switched graphics cards.

And you've rebooted?


----------



## Ramel (Mar 22, 2015)

Victoria, you rule! When I got to work today, I connected to my desktop monitor and the problem was "gone"... based on that, I went to the Mac's Display settings and changed the Resolution to "Default for Display" and now it works well also on the laptop.

Thank you!


----------

